# How safe is Polyurethane Foam in stuffed animals?



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*My MIL bought my 9month old a 53 inch teddy bear, it was pricey too and was a nice gesture but its filled with polyurethane foam . We are trying to be as green as possible, especially with our sons stuff. We even looked for weeks just trying to get an organic mattress for our bedroom, so having a huge teddy bear filled with what we were trying to avoid seems redundant. But I can't really say we don't want it and it will be obvious if we get rid of it, too big not to be missed . *

*So I can't find a whole lot on just how bad polyurethane foam is, I believe the memory foam is the bad stuff and I don't think it's exactly the same stuff. Anyone run into similar situations with people buying gifts you didn't want around your kids? Anyone know if I shouldn't worry about this foam? Thanks.*


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If you are really worried and want to not offend MIL, you could restuff it. Undo a seam, pull out the old stuff, restuff and sew it back up. Usually you can find the spot where they sewed it up, part of the seam that sticks out instead of obviously being sewn from the inside before stuffing. Fabric stores, like Joann's, generally carry bags of stuffing and have green options. I've seen bamboo fluff, for instance.


----------



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*What a good idea, I think I just might do that, thanks!*


----------

